# If they had taught me this technique in Ninjutsu, I probably would have stuck with it.



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 12, 2017)

Let's see how many of you get this tune stuck in your head for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2017)

That is supremely awful, Tony. 10 demerits for the concept. 10 demerits for the lederhosen.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 12, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> 10 demerits for the lederhosen.


Hey, don't diss Takeo Ishii for wearing the cultural attire appropriate to his chosen art form. He learned from Franzl Lang, who was known to rock some lederhosen in his time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow.  Just.....................wow................!


----------



## Martial_Kumite (Mar 12, 2017)

I actually saw this on Instagram. I have it saved for when I feel down. Funny Stuff.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2017)

(⊙_☉)
(ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> That is supremely awful,10 demerits for the lederhosen.


Eyyyyy what do you have against Lederhosen?


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

I’m picturing @Tony now, rocking the Lederhosen and matching Tyrolean hat, just hanging around the dojo, choking out people who yodel while warming up.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Eyyyyy what do you have against Lederhosen?


If it's Ninjutsu, wouldn't it be a gi-derhosen?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 18, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Let's see how many of you get this tune stuck in your head for the rest of the day.



I will be more impressed when you make that your walkout song.


----------



## dunc (Feb 19, 2021)

That is the most surreal thing I’ve seen in a very, very long time


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 19, 2021)

dunc said:


> That is the most surreal thing I’ve seen in a very, very long time


There is a sequel...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh my.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 20, 2021)

jks9199 said:


> There is a sequel...


And another one, called "Rat Attack"


----------



## drop bear (Feb 20, 2021)

You know when people ask the question what super power would you have?

And you answered the ability to yodel basic farm animals into ninja warriors.

If anyone would get it?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 20, 2021)

drop bear said:


> You know when people ask the question what super power would you have?
> 
> And you answered the ability to yodel basic farm animals into ninja warriors.
> 
> If anyone would get it?


Maybe the people of this forum XD


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm sorry the sequel doesn't have the same magic.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 20, 2021)

hoshin1600 said:


> I'm sorry the sequel doesn't have the same magic.


Same, but's it's still funny XD


----------



## drop bear (Feb 20, 2021)

hoshin1600 said:


> I'm sorry the sequel doesn't have the same magic.



Need to bring him in to the MCU.


----------

